# Schlamm absaugen, ja oder nein?



## Surfer Joe (21. Aug. 2013)

Liebe Teichler,

ich brauche mal Euren Rat. Den Teichboden hatte ich wegen der Bakki’s mit einer  dünnen Schicht Lavasubstrat  bedeckt (Seerosen und Teichmummel befinden sich in Körben).  Darauf hat sich im Laufe der Zeit Schlamm gebildet (ca. 5-6 cm dick) den ich im Herbst absaugen will. Nun sehe ich, dass überall aus dem Schlamm kleine grüne Blättchen hervor sprießen.  Ich kann jetzt nur vermuten, dass es sich um Ableger von der Teichmummel handelt. 

Da __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest in meinem Teich vor sich hin vegetieren wäre es ja schön,  auf diese Weise den Teichboden zu begrünen.

Nun habe ich die Befürchtung, dass die Ableger keine Nährstoffe mehr haben, wenn ich den Schlamm absauge. Lasse ich den Schlamm drin, vermehren sich im nächsten Jahr die Fadenalgen

Am liebsten würde ich den Schlamm entfernen und dann Verlegesand einbringen, dies geht aber wegen der gründelnden  Goldfische nicht. 

Hat da jemand einen Tipp?

LG
Bert


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schlamm absaugen, ja oder nein?*

Hi Joe,

Mit Fischen ja, zumindest den dicken Schlamm rausholen. 

Ohne Fische (Naturteich) auch, aber nicht so intensiv.

Problem sind die Faulgase, die in der modernden Schicht entstehen. 

Können diese nicht entweichen durch die dicke Eisschicht, vergiftet es die Fische. 

Ich hatte nie Probleme damit, den Teich nicht klinisch rein zu halten. Es tat den Pflanzen und Tieren gut. Aber ehe der Teich verlandet, sollte man dran bleiben und vom Teichgrund ab und an das gröbste rauszuholen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Surfer Joe (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schlamm absaugen, ja oder nein?*

Danke Thomas, dann werde ich im Herbst den Schlammsauger anwerfen und das gröbste herausholen.

LG
Bert


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schlamm absaugen, ja oder nein?*

Servus Bert,

ich entferne auch regelmäßig den Schlamm.
Allerdings würde ich es mit einem Kübel machen, so tief und groß ist Dein  Teich ja nicht.
Denn im Schlamm verstecken sich sehr gerne Libellenlarven und es wäre ja schade darum,
wenn diese durch den Schlammsauger gehen.

LG Markus


----------



## Surfer Joe (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schlamm absaugen, ja oder nein?*

Hallo Markus,

ja, ich lasse das abfliessende Wasser durch ein Netz laufen und alle Lebewesen kommen dann zurück in den Teich.
Oder meinst Du jetzt, dass ich das Wasser ablassen soll und dann den Schlamm mit einem Kübel ausschöpfe?

LG
Bert


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schlamm absaugen, ja oder nein?*

Hallo Bert,

nein Du sollst nicht das ganze Wasser ablassen - sondern nur auf die Lebewesen achten
die beim Schlamm rausmachen zum Vorschein kommen.
Da hätte ich allerdings mit einem Schlammsauger Bauchweh - dass da ziemlich viel
Getier getötet wird.
LG Markus


----------



## LotP (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schlamm absaugen, ja oder nein?*

2 Punkte fallen mir noch dazu ein:
- wegen der Nährstoffe brauchst du die keine Gedanken machen; beim saugen wirbelst du genug auf was nicht abgesaugt wird und drinnen bleibt, 
- wegen dem Netz am Ausgang des Saugers; keinenfalls das "gefilterte" Wasser in den Teich zurückleiten; Lieber die Tierchen per Hand aus dem Netz sammeln und dann so zurückgeben.


----------



## lollo (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schlamm absaugen, ja oder nein?*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Da hätte ich allerdings mit einem Schlammsauger Bauchweh - dass da ziemlich viel Getier getötet wird.


Hallo Markus,

ein richtiger Schlammsauger arbeitet nach dem Vakuumprinzip, da wird kein Lebewesen im Schlamm geschädigt. Ich mache das auch so wie Bert, und entleere den Sauger durch ein Algennetz in die Botanik. Selten finde ich Kleintier im Netz.

Anders sieht es da natürlich bei denen aus, die sich mit Schmutzwasserpumpen bemühen den Schlamm zu entfernen. Hier wird durch das Flügelrad alles geschreddert was kreucht und fleucht, so etwas kann man keinem zum Schlamm saugen empfehlen.


----------



## Surfer Joe (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schlamm absaugen, ja oder nein?*

Danke Leute, jetzt sehe ich klarer.

LG Bert


----------

